# IT’S A WONDERFUL LIFE 70th Anniversary Platinum Edition comes to Blu-ray and DVD 10/11/16



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> *IT’S A WONDERFUL LIFE
> 70TH ANNIVERSARY PLATINUM EDITION*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Did you actually get a copy, Mike? I am asking because I am wondering if/how much they improved the picture, and audio with this one. I love watching the old movies, but only when they have been remastered as they look poor on a big screen or 4k tv without remastering IMO.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I might just get this for my wife. She loves this film. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

it's a classic for a reason

and and I have asked for a review copy. The announcement was just today so hopefully I'll be able to check it out


----------

